# Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea 'Helvola'



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Meine Nymphaea '__ Helvola' ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich hab sie nun schon einige Jahre. Die ersten zwei Jahre hat sie gar nicht geblüht und die darauffolgenden nur sehr wenig, nur etwa 3 - 4 Blüten pro Jahr. Dieses Jahr siehts nicht anders aus. Was komisch daran ist, ich habe schon sehr oft gelesen und gehört das sie sehr reichblühend sein soll. Auch im Austausch mit anderen Seerosenfreunden. Meine produziert nur haufenweise Blätter (über 100).

Hat jemand hier auch eine Helvola und kann mal davon berichten? Oder hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann? Gibts evtl. blühfaule Klone?

Sie wächst übrigens in einem 60 l Mörtelkübel. Das Wasser wärmt sich also auch schön auf, was die blühwilligkeit ja fördern soll.


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

hallo mirko, kriegt sie auch reichlich dünger? ohne genug nährstoffe keine blüten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hi Mirko,

meine Helvola damals war auch so ein blühfaules Aas

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hi Mirko,

Blätter hat meine auch genug und es ist kein Knospenansatz zu erkennen.
ich hab sie allerdings erst seit Anfang Mai.
Immo steht sie in der Badewanne auf ca. 15 cm,bekommt genug Sonne und das Wasser ist auch warm.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Also bin ich nicht der einzige. Dünger hat sie immer genug bekommen, hab auch immer nachgedüngt.

Davon kann ich wirklich nur träumen >> http://pics.davesgarden.com/pics/2008/04/21/altagardener/a61a82.jpg


----------



## niri (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hallo Mirko,

Gekauft habe ich meine Helvola im vergangenen Sommer in dem hiesigen Gartenfachgeschäft, sie hatte damals im kleinen Verakufstöpfchen bereits zwei Knospen. Nach dem Umpflanzen aus dem kleinen Töpfchen hat sie unverdrossen weiter geblüht, obwohl sie nur wenige Blätter hatte (viel Blattmasse hat sie bei mir nicht gebildet). Es waren also im ersten Sommer mindestens 6-7 Blüten. Ihr Standort war in einem kleineren Becken mit Sonne von ca. 10 bis 15-16 Uhr. Zum Überwintern habe ich sie nicht reingeholt, sie blieb im Miniteich, der am wenigsten von Frost gefährdet ist, er hatte zwar oben länger eine Eisschicht, war jedoch nicht durchgefroren. Dieser Mini erwärmt sich auch schneller als meine anderen Miniteiche im Frühjahr.

Da Helvola ihre Blüten spät am Tag öffnet, bekam sie nun einen Platz mit ca. 4 Stunden Nachmittagssonne, hat aber länger gemickert :? (gedüngt wurde sie ziemlich spät, Ende Mai), hatte nach viel Regen im kalten Mai Blattpilzbefall. Nun hat sie sich langsam erholt, erste Knospe habe ich heute entdeckt, sie hat momentan ein kleines Mini (40x60 cm) für sich allein, steht ca. 15 cm tief und hat direkte Sonne ab 13 Uhr. Auch dieses Jahr kann ich nicht sagen, dass sie übermässig viele Blätter bei mir bildet, insgesamt sind es vielleicht 10 Blätter zur Zeit, einige habe ich im Mai und Juni wegen des Blattpilzbefalls entfernen nmüssen. Ich bin gespannt, wie sie sich nun weiter entwickelt. Mein vorläufiger Fazit: Helvola ist verglichen mit anderen Sorten, die ich habe, schon etwas "zickig", ich überlege, ob ich sie dieses Jahr nicht lieber in der Garage überwintern lasse.

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hi Ina.

Klingt interessant. Aber mit Seerosen die nicht vom Züchter kommen bin ich mit der Sortenechtheit immer sehr vorsichtig. So wenig Blätter wie du das beschreibst ist eigentlich untypisch für Helvola. Sicher das es eine ist? Ich hab auch mal eine Helvola im Gartenmarkt gekauft und es war gar keine, sondern eine andere kleinere gelbe Sorte.

Kannst du mal Bilder machen?


----------



## niri (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hi Mirko,

habe eben deine unechte Helvola im Seerosenblütenthread gesehen . Ne, ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass meine Helvola wirklich auch eine ist. Bevor ich sie kaufte, habe ich sie dutzende Male in meinen Seerosenbüchern und im Netz gesehen. Meinst du nicht, sie ist schon beim Kauf leicht zu erkennen, da sie winzig klein ist, solche Winzlinge gibt es kaum noch andere, ausserdem ihre typische Blattform und Blattzeichnung sind eine gute Hilfe? Ich habe aber auch schon unter dem Namen Helvola andersaussehende Pflanzen ähnlich deiner Unechten gesehen. Ich nehme meistens auch nur Pflanzen von Seerosengärtnereien wegen Sortenechtheit, bei meiner Helvola war es jedoch ein ungeplanter Kauf, habe damals die Knospen bei ihr im Verkaufsbecken entdeckt, und konnte nicht wiederstehen. Hier noch einige Bilder: 

Blüte vom letzten Sommer



 

Die Pflanze heute

       

Auf den letzten drei Bildern sind noch ein Paar kleine Blätter eines anderen Seerosenablegers darauf.

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hi Ina.

Ja, das ist eindeutig eine Helvola. Aber kein Wunter das sie "nur" so wenige Blätter hat. Die Pflanze ist im Gegensatz zu meiner winzig. So wie ich das erkennen kann hat sie nur einen Vegetationspunkt, das Rhizom ist noch relativ unverzweigt. Bei mir hingegen sind es dutzende Vegationspunkte, da das Rhizom sehr stark verzweigt ist. Jeder einzelne Trieb hat bei mir auch nur so wenig Blätter aber da es so viele sind hab ich schon einen ganzen Blätterteppich. Aber leider noch keine Blüten.


----------



## niri (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hallo Mirko, 

dann hast du deine Helvola schon ziemlich lange, meine ist wirklich noch klein und wächst auch sehr langsam, sie hat einen Haupttrieb und einen winzigen Nebentrieb. 

Es ist schon verwunderlich, dass deine kräftige Helvola, mit etlichen Vegetationspunkten so wenig Blüten produziert :shock.

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

So sieht meine zur Zeit aus. Das werden aber im Laufe des Sommers noch viel mehr Blätter.


----------



## boesihexi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

ich lese die ganze zeit neidisch mit und sabbere vor mich hin  noch habe ich keine miniseerose und finde euere fotos sehr interessant! die helvola kommt auf meiner "to buy" liste 

@mirko, düngst du auch die seerose, oder nicht? vielleicht fehlt ihr der dünger, wenn sie nicht blüht?


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hi Mirko,
die Helvola soll ja ein rechtes Sonnenkind sein.
Vll. steht sie bei dir zu sehr im Schatten ?

Andererseits steht meine vollsonnig und blüht auch noch nicht 

@ Gabriela
Zwergseerosen können rechte Zicken sein, zumindest für deinen teich sind die nicht wirklich geeignet.
Kübelhaltung wäre ok


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*



Eugen schrieb:


> @ Gabriela
> Zwergseerosen können rechte Zicken sein, zumindest für deinen teich sind die nicht wirklich geeignet. Kübelhaltung wäre ok




Unsere Minis stehen auch fast alle in Kübeln, bis auf eine Ausnahme die "Tetragona" steht in der Flachwasserzone des Teiches und gedeiht dort prächtig. Mit der könnte man es unserer Erfahrung nach im Teich durchaus probieren.


----------



## boesihexi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

@eugen

mein teich hat 8 seerosen und obwohl noch nicht alle treiben, meine ich, das ist genug  die kleine sollte SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH einen kübel zieren. ich habe hier etliche gefässe, die nur darauf warten, befüllt zu werden  wie ich dir schon sagte, wenn mein teich einigermasse bepflanzt ist, kommt die sammlerei  eine pfütze, wie helmut sie nennt, ist neben dem steinehaufen für igel und __ kröten angedacht, dann überlege ich ein blumenbeet einige rechteckigen mörtelgefässe zu begraben udn daraus entweder ein moor zu machen, den ich bei bedarf ab und zu geissen muss, oder eine mini-teich landschaft. die vordere ecke hat mehr sonne, dort könnte ich mir so eine hevola vorstellen. wie du siehst... der teichvirus wütet im franken ganz heftig


----------



## Eugen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hallo Mirko

Was so ein paar "Tropische" Tage alles ausmachen können. 
Am Freitag hab ich am nachmittag an der Helvola eine Blüte entdeckt.
Schön zitronengelb und knapp 4cm im Durchmesser.
Ach konnte ich 3 weitere Knospen entdecken.
Ich hab sie mal in einen extra Kübel gesetzt und etwas tiefer ( 20cm) gestellt.

 .... 

Am Samstag konnte ich beobachten,daß sie erst gegen Mittag,als sie volle Sonne hatte, richtig offen war. Dafür blieb sie bis gg. 18.30 auf.


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blühwilligkeit der Nymphaea ' Helvola'*

Hallo Helvola-Fans,

meine "Kleine" hat im Moment schon 2 Knospen, bis zur Blüte dauert es noch ein bisschen.

LG
Ina


----------

